# Soft top vs hard top



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Good morning all...I'm looking for advice on whether to replace my soft top and curtains with a 'hard' top and curtains. I have a 1998 2270 Pursuit WA and the fabric stitching is starting to go and the curtains are starting to get cloudy. I can take the old canvas in as a pattern and replace it as a unit or go with a hard top configuration with curtains. I like the idea of the hard top vs the bimini style that came with the boat and I have only dropped the top 2 or 3 times 7 years. I would like to hear the pros and cons as well as get some advice on who to use, cost estimates, fabrics, etc. Thanks in advance for your help. Rut


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Perdido (5/22/2009)*Good morning all...I'm looking for advice on whether to replace my soft top and curtains with a 'hard' top and curtains. I have a 1998 2270 Pursuit WA and the fabric stitching is starting to go and the curtains are starting to get cloudy. I can take the old canvas in as a pattern and replace it as a unit or go with a hard top configuration with curtains. I like the idea of the hard top vs the bimini style that came with the boat and I have only dropped the top 2 or 3 times 7 years. I would like to hear the pros and cons as well as get some advice on who to use, cost estimates, fabrics, etc. Thanks in advance for your help. Rut


If you only dropped the top 2 or 3 times in 7 years get the hardtop. You can get an electronics box mounted on it and rocket launchers. So now you have extra storage that stays dry or a place to mount a radio with the ele. box and extra rod storage with the rocket launchers.

Keep the aluminum clean and the hardtop will last for ever and dont have to replace canvas or worry about it fadding. Its expensive but worth it in my opinion. I just bought one for my 20' proline cuddy walk around. I have had the bimini since new in 01 and just got around to buying a hardtop because of the price. When i priced them about 4 years ago i called two different people on the forum and one was $3200 for just frame and fiberglass and 4 rocket launchers the other person was $3800 for the same. Metal was really high. With the economy the way it is now i would think you could get one built for around $2000. Good luck.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Mine is just a junk yard boat but a hardtop was a must.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Any suggestions on a canvas shop and/or a fabricator in the Orange Beach area? Any other suggestions would be welcome. Thanks, Rut


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

heres a retro fit we just got done building for a customer last week,before and after pics.we used his existing legs and e-box and incorperated the ring to help him save some money.b&d welding 850-221-3422.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks good...can a top like that be built for a walk around? I don't have any room to spare around the cuddy and would like to mount to the edges and top of cabin. Thanks, Rut


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

B & D did a great job on my Pursuit, that was mine in the pixs... You need to call them they know what they are doing and are willing to work with you to stay in your budget... Excellent work and service...


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Attached is a picture of a Pursuit 2470 WA with a hard top. I am thinking about one like this but in cloth and curtains. Thoughts? Thanks, Rut


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far. I'm going to investigate the hardtop a little more and would like some recommendations on a fabricator. I have a couple so far and I'm in the Orange Beach area. Thanks again, Rut


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

give us a call,we can do hard tops as well for a good price.850-221-3422B&D


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I've gotten so far. I've decided to move forward with the hard top or half tower as I've been told and would like imput on what should be included on a good basic half tower. I've included a 'build sheet' of what I think I want and excluded an e-box on purpose since everything is mounted in the dash. As you can see, most of wat I want besides shade and a handhold is a place to get things off the deck, rod holders, antennas, lights, etc. Thanks again in advance, Rut


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

These are some pics of hard tops we have recently compleated. WE will custom design your top to your specs.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Tim, those are some good looking tops. Thanks, Rut


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Perdido (5/29/2009)*Tim, those are some good looking tops. Thanks, Rut


+1, how much does a hardtop like that run? No crows nest.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

$2000 to $4000 depending on the length and beam of the boat. A 22 Seapro W/A has a small helm area so the amount of glass and pipe to cover it is almost half of what a 22 Glacier Bay Walk thru has to have. Also we have slow times and if you can schedule for then, then you can save money. I am sensitive to everyones budget issues and can work stay in a defined budget and can guide you as to the best way to get what you want for what you can afford to spend! Thanks Tim:usaflag


----------

